# Competitive Canine Weight Pull



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I LOVE this sport and think it's great for any dog that has the drive and motivation to get into it. It provides valuable exercise and a great bonding experience for owners and their dogs.

What’s Hot! 
By
Kellee ****

Competitive Canine Weight Pulling​ 







Competitive Canine Weight pulling Competitions or “Weight pull” as called by its participants is an old sport taking on a new life. For years, it seems almost in secret, this event has gone on in dog circles almost unnoticed by those not in the know. In the September issue of Dog Fancy Magazine they breathe new life into this age old sport by bringing it back into the spotlight and regaining a renewed interest in a great sport that bonds humans and their canine companions in a fun way. 

Got a beagle that absolutely needs something to do or a Malamute that loves pulling the kids in a sled in the winter? Then this sport might be what you’re looking for. The two largest weight pulling organizations are the UKC (United Kennel Club) and the IWPA (International Weight Pulling Association). There is also the UPF (United Pulling Federation), and the APA (American Pulling Alliance). Each club has similar rules and titles and dogs pull either a weighted sled or a wheeled cart over grass, snow, ice, artificial turf or carpet to a finish line. The cart or sled is weighted with just about anything ranging from bags of dog food to cinder blocks and after each successful pull more weight is added for the next pull. Canine competitors are fitted with special padded pulling harnesses, and usually have one minute to complete a pull down the sixteen foot chute and either the wheels of the cart or the runner tip of the sled have to cross the finish line. Owners can usually coax and encourage their dogs just about any way they want except they can not touch the dog or the sled and they can not use toys or treats to get them motivated. 

Each dog competes in their weight class only, and all entrants start pulling a predetermined minimum weight ranging from 75 to 900 pounds. At recent competitions a Mastiff mix named Red pulled 1,120 pounds, and Badger, a 136 pound Malamute pulled 2,480 pounds, but probably most impressive are the little dogs like Raleigh, a 28 pound Beagle who pulled 640 pounds! All dogs can compete in weight pulling competitions. The Bully breeds tend to do remarkably well because of their muscular build and unsinkable determination, and the northern breeds such as Huskies and Malamutes stubbornness and instinctual pulling abilities also often shine. Great pulling dogs have an internal drive and desire to do what seems impossible to most humans. Pulling means having great strength and stamina, and your dog must be healthy, up to date on their shots, well conditioned, and for some groups, like the IWPA, you must be a registered member to participate in their events. You might think that pulling all that weight might be harmful to your dog, but since it’s founding in 1984, the IWPA states that it hasn’t had a single injury during a competition. 
Be sure to have your dog checked by a vet before participating in such an event to make sure that they are fit and ready for such a challenge. 

So do you think your pooch has the power to endure such a sport? Can your canine Hercules hold up to the task? Then contact these clubs to find out more information on participating, for event locations and complete rules: The IWPA- www.iwpa.net, Shirley Webber (231) 258-2358; 
UKC- www.ukcdogs.com, 269-343-9020 (look in the events section); UPF – www.k9pulling.com; and APA – www.weightpull.com.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd and I are looking into weight pulling. Hopefully he will enjoy it and we will have a fun sport to participate in. There is a dog club only a hour to two drive away that holds fun matches every month (or maybe it was twice a month, can't remember).


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Before anyone does weight pull I suggest they have a vet check their knees especially and even then start out SLOW. Even if your dog looks silly pulling a 5lb weight around when he can clearly pull more its important to build those muscles... thats what happend to my poor bella and her bad knees


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes pitts I do mention that as well at the end of the article. How badly hurt was your gal?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd's hips, elbows and knees are all good. Before your dog pulls any weight they need to learn proper form to pull. You can just get lengths of chain that are about 5 pounds to teach them how properly pull. Once they have proper form you start connecting the lengths together to add weight slowly, as the increase in weight might startle them and they may need a reminder on proper form before increasing again.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs did his first pull this past Sept and will be pulling this spring. I'm so excited about it and so is he!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

DS... she wasn't hurt badly at all.. I just didn't stop to think that she could have genetic knee problems so one day after doing some weight pulling (we had been training a few months) she pulled her cruciate ligament. She's fine now but the vet said no more pulling that her knees were too weak. She wasn't pulling more that 30-40lbs and was doing it with ease... so it never occured to me she could be hurt.

I hope to get my next dog from a good breeder so that I can do weight pulling ... its really fun.. even if you don't do events


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would love to weight pull. I think that since my loss of my Dane in october I would like my new dog to be a bordeaux... see many of them at pulling events?? How do they fair?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Dog_Shrink,
I've never seen a Bordeaux pull. Around here there are a lot of Pit Bulls, Dogo's, Danes (Number 2 puller in the country lives and pulls around here. Great looking Dane), GSD's, and American Bulldogs pulling. I've seen Cresties, Chi's, Paps, Huskies, and others pull, but for the most part, Bulldogs and Pit Bulls rule the roost here.

The Great Dane that is #2 in the country last year is AMAZING at pulling. It's a sight to see. Ahh I found a you tube video of it. This is AMAZING!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

wow... thanks... Awesome. How much was he pulling there? 

Makes me miss my Dauber


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

From the video:
This is a picture of my mother's Great Dane, Less Paul weightpulling in Windber, PA. This was his UKC record setting pull. He successfully pulled 9,950 pounds in 35 seconds setting the UKC's weight pull record. 

He really is an amazing dog.

Edited to add:
If anyone is really interested in starting Weight Pulling, this is one of the best sites I've seen: http://www.pulldoggies.com/


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I have been weight pulling for many years now and i can tell you that before you put your dog on the track condition him/her. Do what they call field work, having the dog drag five, ten pounds and condition him/her to be able to pull more. Like a weight lifter, they work up to the heavey weights. Here is a pic of one of our pullers. One of the top pulling dogs in the PNW.....


----------



## Pitbull85 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of any weight pull competitions near Grand Rapids, Michigan? I would really like to get my dog into one of those competitions


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in hopes of getting into this when I get some of my pups grown. I aquired Malakli pups, and over in Turkey they hold tractor pulls with their Kangals and Malakli. The weights are said to be in the neighborhood of 7,000- 10,500 pounds. I have no idea of the rules they go by. They are a huge dog. Ranging from 33-40 inches, 160-260 pounds. I will include a picture a one of my pups father.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Pitbull85 said:


> Does anyone know of any weight pull competitions near Grand Rapids, Michigan? I would really like to get my dog into one of those competitions


Well Hello!

Your in the PERFECT area for Weight pulling actually. This Weekend in Kalamazoo there is a Weight pull going on via the UKC. http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/ByMonth/2C658650F07922DB852577DC0057ECD3?OpenDocument I'll be there as a spectator on Sunday and if it wasn't for Nubs bad knee I would be pulling this weekend. We are more then happy to have you out, and I'd be glad to show you around and talk to you a little but. Michigan is PRIME area for Weight pulling because the UKC's headquarters is right here in Kalamazoo. There is at LEAST one weight pull a month in the state, which is unheard of outside of California and Texas, all within 2 hours of Kalamazoo (I'm out of Battle Creek). Shoot me a PM if your interested and we will talk some more

Cindy


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Mar 31, 2011)

hi i have a red nose pit bull pup thts bout 4.5 to 5 months old and bout 30 pounds and would like to train him to weight pull and do compitions with him but i have never trained a dog to do this before does any one have any pointers and what type of harness to get for the little guy.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

hckygirl_31 said:


> hi i have a red nose pit bull pup thts bout 4.5 to 5 months old and bout 30 pounds and would like to train him to weight pull and do compitions with him but i have never trained a dog to do this before does any one have any pointers and what type of harness to get for the little guy.


Right now, he's really too young to do much with. You can get a harness that grows with the dog, and just get him use to having things dragged behind him, but honestly, I wouldn't pull a dog before 12 months of age, even then that's for very light pulls. Real weight pulling shouldn't be done before they turn 2 so their joints can be completely done growing. 

If I were you, I'd get a good base down with obedience work. The first two years you should be focusing on obedience work then after that the fun stuff like Agility and Weight Pulling. 

Right now take a look at this: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/86257-everything-you-wanted-know.html visit a weight pull or two, and do LIGHT training with the harness and getting your dog use to sounds behind them. When he's done growing THEN start weight pulling


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much I have a regular harness for him now and I will have to look for some weight pulls near me. But this is really awesome info and I can't wait till he gets older. Wut should I start draggin behind him to get used to having something behind him


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Lighter weight chains, milk jugs with coins and/or rocks, and light 1-5 lb weights will be good for right now. Nothing major, you just want to get your dog use to it, and be ok with weird things behind him. Carts with bricks on it make weird, jiggling noises that can be rather loud. It's better to make sure your dog isn't going to freak with that noise before you try them on the cart then to get them on the cart and have them flip out.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Izze might enjoy weight pulling, she is very very strong, but I worry about her bad shoulder & arthritic hips, I don't think she could do it .


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok thank you so much ill start that tomorrow with him and I have been feeding him blue buffalo large breed puppy and im thinkin bout mixing it with evo food I don't no if that is a good mix for him to build up muscle and to help his bones grow stronger and everything else. What kind of food do you think would be better.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

He doesn't need large breed food, he's not a large breed dog. It's a GREAT brand, but you don't want your dog to get too much protein because it will hurt their bone growth as much as not having enough. Just get normal Puppy food not small or large breed. 

There's a ton of information through out the forums. Check out the dog food area for more information on what to feed your dog. I'll also send you a few links since you have a Pit Bull. We need more responsible Pit Bull owners out in the world.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I was looking for it! I posted a little bit ago asking about weight pulling information and well! here it is!

I have an APBT X that I think would enjoy weight pulling. Now I just need to find someone to teach me!


----------

